# Locking stifle in a young horse? help please.



## cobface (27 July 2010)

I think my horse had a locking stifle this evening, shes fine now.  From what i was told it sounds like thats what she had (thanks to those who replied) 
This is the first time it has happened that i have been aware of.
So, what now? do i call the vet? carry on riding her?? what about jumping etc?
Thanks


----------



## BallyshanHorses (27 July 2010)

What age and breed is she?This can be a common problem in young Thoroughbreds up to two year olds I think but as you say you are riding her I presume she is 4 plus.I would keep an eyw on her and if it becomes more frequent or she seems uncomfortable ring your vet.They do tend to grow out of it after a while.


----------



## cobface (27 July 2010)

Shes a TB, just turned 5.  She is in work at the moment, mainly schooling, jumping once a week and a little hacking.  She has 2 days off per week.  she seems to have dropped a bit of weight to just recently - do you think the two things could be related??
Also will she be okay to ride as normal from tomorrow?


----------



## Nash2 (27 July 2010)

My pony had it when he was about 2. Scared me to death and I called the vet. Have him a couple of bute and that's it! He had it once more and then he has never had it again. He's 4 now. Helps if they are turned out as much as poss if they are having a spate of it but its usually due to the muscles there not being as strong as an older horse would be. Vet advised that if it kept happening there is a small op they can do to stop it. My friends horse had it and he show jumps and everything no worries. However they usually grow out of it. Hill walking to strenghthen back end up also really good.


----------



## shazza283 (27 July 2010)

ditto above- ballyshan - can do this if there's been a change in weight (usually weight loss), often with a growth spurt and can start after prolonged rest - if musculature has changed.

Sometimes they do it out of the blue if they have hurt the leg lower down - so check all leg - even sometimes just a scratch!! Good news with these is they don't usually do it again.

Watch foot balance - if prone imbalanced feet can make it worse - long toes, too long on inside of hoof makes it easier for patella to lock.

If she's perfectly OK now I don't think vet would see much but they might be able to comment on foot balance, body weight and musculature particularly with reference to what you should be doing work wise - maybe share a visit with someone on your yard or get vaccs done early?? 2 birds so to speak (or take her to vets?)


----------



## cobface (27 July 2010)

Thank you thats good advice 
Will carry on as normal with her and if it happens again will get the vet to take a look. I may start upping her feed a bit too now the grass seems to have diminished a bit! will introduce the baileys no 1 again.  I have a dressage and jumping class next thursday and was hoping to practice of an evening this week, she should be okay to carry on as normal shouldn't she?
Shes such a delicate and sensitive little soul and any upset really has a knock on affect on her weight


----------



## bex25 (27 July 2010)

My 2 year old got it really badly the other day & was locking every other stride. I think the only reason he was locking was because he had been in a smaller paddock than usual. The vet gave me an 8 day course of Danilon (but only because he was so bad) & he went out in a bigger field. Went down the next day & was absolutely fine. Typical!!
Like what has been said above... they generally get it due to lack of muscle in the hind quarters. I was told to walk my boy out everyday but with older horses vet suggested lunging in a pessoa. I would think it would be ok to ride her would help doing exersises to build up her back end. Also if you can turn her out 24/7 if she isnt already would keep her moving about. Wouldnt worry about getting a vet out unless its a regular occurence & causing her grief.


----------



## Nash2 (27 July 2010)

I wouldn't get the vet out after this occasion. I got a 150 quid bill for a pony with cramp. By the time the vet had arrived having had me crying down the phone saying he had fractured his leg we couldn't tell which leg it was when she arrived. I'm normally an err on the side of caution person but I'd just carry on working her as long as she isn't lame and just keep an eye and try and build her back up a bit. If it keeps happening then vet. Oh and if it happens walking them backwards a few paces normally unlocks it. Hope that helps. Please don't worry too much I got myself in a real worry and its all amounted to nothing.


----------



## shazza283 (27 July 2010)

Take it steady - she might be a bit sore - if she's lost weight then gradually increasing feed will help - but remember work takes some of that new energy - so the more you work the more energy she'll need to put on weight as well - but again up fed slowly - introduce new ones gradually - if she's sensitive you could set off other probs doing things too quickly 

Strengthening exercise is a good idea - l use hill walking both ways to start muscling up back ends 

Give her a gentle day tomorrow and then gradually work back up to where you need to be.

Hope all goes well.


----------



## BallyshanHorses (27 July 2010)

Would agree with above post about hacking up hill.The ligament that goes over the patella and helps it move usually slips off causing the stifle to lock.Building of muscles and hill work will do wonders and if she is stabled too long tey to get her turned out for longer if possible.


----------



## cobface (27 July 2010)

She is in from about 8am till around 5pm usually but tonight she went out later than normal - around 645ish, it happened as soon as she was led out of her stable and into the field (gateway right outside her door), they said it was as if her backend had collapsed then she started cantering around and looked very very lame on her o/s leg, they bought her in and she wobbled a bit turning and seemed to find it hard.  Settled when she was inside and then i came down around 20 - 30 mins after and she was 100%. I think it frightened 2 of the liveries who saw her.
Will see how she gets on.


----------



## BallyshanHorses (27 July 2010)

It is horrible to watch but she should be fine if you give her a day or so on the easy and then pick up from there.Good luck with her.


----------



## Gemsie (28 July 2010)

Hi Cobface,

Definately dont panic, I had a young TB who had the locking stifle really quite badly as a 2 year old...

Just as I thought he had grown out of it he had the same as a 4 year old - which I think was due to a growth spurt.

Since turning 5 he was fine, and did dressage, SJ, XC the lot.

I did lots of walking and hill work and again it corrected itself - although having discussed it with my vet at the time if it requires surgical intervention its pretty straightforward.

Hopefully your horse will grow out of it.


----------



## nativetyponies (28 July 2010)

Try to keep her out as much as possible it will help strengthen the ligaments/muscles around the patella.
Turn-out/gentle hacking on hilly ground will also help.
It's very common in immature/poor horses, or horses that have had a poor start in life.
The key is not to panic and keep her turned out as much as possible to allow the area to move.


----------

